# diabetic foot ulcer cpt



## pravintc (Mar 17, 2016)

The physician dictates a short note stating the diabetic heel ulcer was debrided to subcutaneous tissue and placed a skin substitute acellular graft. 

CPT-15275 and 15004 or 15275 and 11042.

please suggest


----------

